
Stanford engineers help discover the trick jellyfish use to swim - sjcsjc
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2015/november/propulsion-lamprey-trick-110315.html
======
selimthegrim
As a Caltech alum, I am compelled to point out that Dabiri did 90% of the work
on this at his former institution. Way to go Stanford PR team, I'm sure he
figured it all out in a year on your dime.

------
cma
Just from the look of it, it appears something like: take in water through a
large aperture, expel it through a small one (which is actually the same one,
contracted).

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Headline should read: "Jellyfish discover the trick jellyfish use to swim". It
amuses me that "scientist discover such-and-such" can be contrasted with the
fact that such-and-such worked out how to do it millions of years ago. We
think we're so advanced.

------
acjohnson55
"Propel your ctenophore through water with this one weird trick!"

~~~
imron
Swimmers hate him

